# CoolJ has some news



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Some good news from my little part of the world. I am going to be getting a better taste of working in a "real" kitchen, as I recently hired on with a reputable catering firm. The Chef is a cool guy, and he didn't make me feel like I had to prove anything, he just hired me and has me starting the middle of next week on a short shift to get a feel for the kitchen. I am going to be doing both food preparation and banquet set up. The bonus is that I don't have to just up and leave my current employment.
anyway I'm looking forward to this chance. I will be updating you all every once in awhile.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Good news, coolj.

I hope you enjoy the new job, and that you learn a lot there!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

CoolJ, I hope it's a great experience for you. Good luck!
Mezz


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CJ, best of luck to you. I personally have had more catering experience than I care to remember! The one thing I can say though is that catering can give you tons of experience in a short time, and it is experience that will carry with you forever. Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hey, cool, coolJ!!


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, awsome news. Keep us updated on how it is going.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Good for you Jeff. I wish you all the best of luck.

Jock


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Congrats hope it goes well for you Jeff.


----------

